# Quick podcast recap: some juicy stuff



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Probably the biggest things were a serious offer with New York is on the table and has been for 10 days, and that we're still pursuing Devin Harris. Sergio has chosen NOT to play summer league, etc.

Link: http://blog.oregonlive.com/blazers/2008/06/podcast_quick_on_trade_talks_d.html

Here it is:
- KP is at it again, working the phones to the max.
- Extended discussions to four teams, NY NJ, Phoenix and Toronto. Not just small talk, but serious trade discussions.
- Toronto made an offer that we turned down
- 27th pick trade will be announced during the draft, but still don't know what we're going to do.
- Quick thought we'd get an early 20 pick to grab Rush instead of late 20's
- Currently ranked on the Blazers draft board.
1. Russell Westbrook
2. DJ Augustin
3. Joe Alexander
4. Brandon Rush
If there was an NBA game, Rush would be the most ready to play but not worthy of 13th pick.
- NY and NJ most logical trading partners, involving 13th pick.
- There was an offer on the table of Frye/Webster/second round pick for Barbosa
Pritchard said he would not do that deal.
- There is trade with New York on the table but the player we'd get would cause a logjam, which is causing the biggest talk with the front office.. the trade offer has been on the table for more than 10 days, but KP is trying to get a better deal.
- Definitely talking to NJ about Devin Harris
- Richard Jefferson is out of the picture, out of timeline
- KP has always been a Devin Harris fan.
- Outlaw will exclusively play SF
- Webster has a lot of interest from other teams.
- Most interst from our team: Outlaw, Frye (a surprise) and Webster
- Jack and Sergio not drawing much interest
- The NY trade would not involve NY's pick. Blazers will trade a player and the 13th for a player. Mentions a backcourt player for the Knicks, a front court player for the Blazers (doesn't clarify if it's a backcourt player FROM the Knicks or TO the Knicks... and vice versa for us).
- High-ranking Blazer official thinks Augustin is better than any of the current PGs of the Blazers.
- Gut feeling that the No. 13 pick will be used to get a veteran.
- Paul Allen describes KP as having a "golden gut", going back to Chris Paul, and now Roy, Aldridge, Rudy, etc.
- Allen is really looking forward to having cap space next year and doesn't want to do anything to jeoperdize it
- James Jones' dream scenario would be opting out and signing a three- or four-year deal with the Blazers.
- Quick's gut says that Jones will opt out and the Blazers won't re-sign him.
- Team thinks a Roy and Rudy backcourt will be dynamic, and will be the best in the NBA. A Blazer official said it'd be better than a Kobe/Vujacic backcourt.
- Brandon Roy will play more PG next year but not full-time just yet.
Roy was a little defensive about people questioning his ability to guard Paul/Deron, etc. He wants to know how those guys will guard him.
- Koponen is a legit 6-4 point guard. Plan to bring him into summer league and play exlusively at PG.
- Sergio will NOT be going to summer league, which is a "disappointment" to the Blazers.
Compares him to Martell last year that it isn't his fault and he's sulking instead of motivating himself to win playing time. Sergio is pouting a little bit.
- Phoenix is really interested in Koponen and wanted to draft him last year when we got him at No. 30. Could be a chance of him being a part of a deal with the Suns?


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Sergio won't be going to summer league?

Well then my guess is this is the last summer that we see Sergio in Portland. Just long enough to get Rudy.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

NYK: David Lee? I hope not Balkman.

You would think the others are Harris, TJ Ford and Barbosa.

Update: Scratch TJ Ford.

Say goodbye to Sergio. I don't get it. Is he mad because they want to develop Koponen? I wouldn't mind seeing them throw him in a deal now. I wanted him for Rudy's sake, but maybe it is better if he is gone than to stay behind and mope.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

That's a huge mistake on Rodriguez's part, presuming he wants to stay with the team. Otoh, if he's really ready for a new team, it's potentially smart. He's dropping his value, meaning the new team has to give up less to get him, and it's a great time to get thrown in on a deal. Either way, it's hard to imagine him making it to training camp at this point.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

thanks for the recap! repped!

-Pop


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

"The NY trade would not involve NY's pick. Blazers will trade a player and the 13th for a player. Mentions a backcourt player for the Knicks, a front court player for the Blazers (doesn't clarify if it's a backcourt FROM the Knicks or TO the Knicks... and vice versa for us)."

You have it backwards it was a frontcourt player from NY for the 13th pick + a backcourt player from the Blazers.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Tortimer said:


> "The NY trade would not involve NY's pick. Blazers will trade a player and the 13th for a player. Mentions a backcourt player for the Knicks, a front court player for the Blazers (doesn't clarify if it's a backcourt FROM the Knicks or TO the Knicks... and vice versa for us)."
> 
> You have it backwards it was a frontcourt player from NY for the 13th pick + a backcourt player from the Blazers.


Aren't you saying the same thing? (note use of "for" and "from")


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

IMO Koponen will be a Blazer this year.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Tortimer said:


> "The NY trade would not involve NY's pick. Blazers will trade a player and the 13th for a player. Mentions a backcourt player for the Knicks, a front court player for the Blazers (doesn't clarify if it's a backcourt FROM the Knicks or TO the Knicks... and vice versa for us)."
> 
> You have it backwards it was a frontcourt player from NY for the 13th pick + a backcourt player from the Blazers.


I assume you were right that it is a frontcourt player from the Knicks going to Portland, and a backcourt player from the Blazers going to the Knicks.
Quick's wording was just weird and there was a little debate about it on the site. And I think it's David Lee.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

The NY trade is IMO D.Lee for Jack or Sergio plus our 13th pick. I do like Lee but out of all the trade rumors this is the one I least would like to see. I would even like to see us get Barbosa before this trade. I don't mind getting rid of Jack or Sergio and like D.Lee but I would rather just draft the BPA at 13 think do this.

I don't think I remember Quick ever being correct on any of his insider info. So, I'm hoping he is also wrong about this trade.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

So Rudy might start huh.

Hmm.

Roy
Fernandez
Outlaw?
Aldridge
Oden

Hmm. I guess Rudy and Roy could both handle the ball. I just don't want Roy to wear out.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

The idea of getting Devin Harris is terribly exciting. Any role-player could work at small forward...with a core of Oden/Aldridge/Roy/Harris, Portland would be set up to be the best, most talented team for a decade or more. Harris is still young enough to perfectly fit the window of the other three.

Outlaw/Fernandez/13/27 for Harris. I'd be willing to give up any or all of those assets for Harris. I'm intrigued to see Fernandez, but his lack of great handles and defense don't make me too worried that we'd be giving up a budding NBA star. It's a risk I'd be perfectly happy to take, and Pritchard has shown a talent for being able to find useful players, as our current roster crunch attests.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

Minstrel said:


> The idea of getting Devin Harris is terribly exciting. Any old role-player could work at small forward...with a core of Oden/Aldridge/Roy/Harris, Portland would be set up to be the best, most talented team for a decade or more. Harris is still young enough to perfectly fit the window of the other three.
> 
> Outlaw/Fernandez/13/27 for Harris. I'd be willing to give up any or all of those assets for Harris. I'm intrigued to see Fernandez, but his lack of great handles and defense don't make me too worried that we'd be giving up a budding NBA star. It's a risk I'd be perfectly happy to take, and Pritchard has shown a talent for being able to find useful players, as our current roster crunch attests.


IMO that's way too much for Harris.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

RoyToy said:


> IMO that's way too much for Harris.


I think he's the best young point guard after Paul and Williams. He's quite underrated, but his performance has been great. He's an excellent passer, can score efficiently and plays very good defense.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Tortimer said:


> The NY trade is IMO D.Lee for Jack or Sergio plus our 13th pick. I do like Lee but out of all the trade rumors this is the one I least would like to see. I would even like to see us get Barbosa before this trade. I don't mind getting rid of Jack or Sergio and like D.Lee but I would rather just draft the BPA at 13 think do this.


I like this trade. Lee is a much better banger than anyone else we've got on the front line now (in the PF position) and I think he would be an ideal backup for LMA and then we trade Frye elsewhere. I'd rather have Lee than an unknown at 13.

Gramps...


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> The idea of getting Devin Harris is terribly exciting. Any role-player could work at small forward...with a core of Oden/Aldridge/Roy/Harris, Portland would be set up to be the best, most talented team for a decade or more. Harris is still young enough to perfectly fit the window of the other three.
> 
> Outlaw/Fernandez/13/27 for Harris. I'd be willing to give up any or all of those assets for Harris. I'm intrigued to see Fernandez, but his lack of great handles and defense don't make me too worried that we'd be giving up a budding NBA star. It's a risk I'd be perfectly happy to take, and Pritchard has shown a talent for being able to find useful players, as our current roster crunch attests.


Why would NJ trade their only true point guard, and most promising young player for a handfull of pieces, none of which can play the point? All this while keeping their "bad" contracts? Harris would be a solid fit for many reasons, I just can't figure out why NJ would do it. You'd think it would have to involve contract dumping as well.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> The idea of getting Devin Harris is terribly exciting. Any role-player could work at small forward...with a core of Oden/Aldridge/Roy/Harris, Portland would be set up to be the best, most talented team for a decade or more. Harris is still young enough to perfectly fit the window of the other three.
> 
> Outlaw/Fernandez/13/27 for Harris. I'd be willing to give up any or all of those assets for Harris. I'm intrigued to see Fernandez, but his lack of great handles and defense don't make me too worried that we'd be giving up a budding NBA star. It's a risk I'd be perfectly happy to take, and Pritchard has shown a talent for being able to find useful players, as our current roster crunch attests.


I'm with you that I'd do that deal, though I'd wince at giving up Fernandez without seeing him in a Blazers' uniform first. However, I can't imagine the Blazers moving, or even being able to move, Fernandez at this point. He's still not signed and would be a huge risk for another team with him still potentially staying in Europe -- it's clear he wants to be in the NBA but he's been preparing for the Blazers. I could easily see him balking at the idea of suddenly looking at NJ. Beyond that, though, there's too much flying about about Blazers management seeing Roy and Fernandez as, for example, a better twosome than Bryant and Vujacic. Maybe that's all smoke but I don't think so. I think they're planning on Fernandez turning the "big 3" into the "big 4."


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> I like this trade. Lee is a much better banger than anyone else we've got on the front line now (in the PF position) and I think he would be an ideal backup for LMA and then we trade Frye elsewhere. I'd rather have Lee than an unknown at 13.
> 
> Gramps...


I agree. If the trade is Jack + 13th for Lee, I'd do it. Lee is the kind of power forward that helps you win championships.


----------



## grepgav (Aug 2, 2007)

I would be happier about the Lee trade if that meant we package Frye + other stuff to net Devin Harris 

That would clear up the potential "logjam" and give us out PG


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> I like this trade. Lee is a much better banger than anyone else we've got on the front line now (in the PF position) and I think he would be an ideal backup for LMA and then we trade Frye elsewhere. I'd rather have Lee than an unknown at 13.
> 
> Gramps...


For me it would depend on what we trade for with Frye plus another player or picks. IMO the Blazers needs are PG, SF and then a banger off the bench in that order. If we are trading for our least important hole with our #13 pick plus a player that is a mistake. At least all or most of the other trade rumors included us getting back a PG or SF. I just don't like it if that is all we are going to get out of this draft: D.Lee and #27 plus 2nd round picks.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

PorterIn2004 said:


> I'm with you that I'd do that deal, though I'd wince at giving up Fernandez without seeing him in a Blazers' uniform first. However, I can't imagine the Blazers moving, or even being able to move, Fernandez at this point. He's still not signed and would be a huge risk for another team with him still potentially staying in Europe -- it's clear he wants to be in the NBA but he's been preparing for the Blazers. I could easily see him balking at the idea of suddenly looking at NJ. Beyond that, though, there's too much flying about about Blazers management seeing Roy and Fernandez as, for example, a better twosome than Bryant and Vujacic. Maybe that's all smoke but I don't think so. I think they're planning on Fernandez turning the "big 3" into the "big 4."


That's an interesting question.. can we trade Rudy if we haven't signed him, which I don't think we can do until July 1 I think?
I guess we'd just be trading his rights. But still, I do not see the team trading Rudy at any cause after the recruiting we did to convince him to come.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

You know I have been hopeful for Sergio, and a fan of his since he was here. But if that is the attitude he is going to take, then don't let the door hit you in the *** on the way out of town.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

#13, Jack for David Lee

that allows us to trade Channing, Martell, #27, Sergio other picks, and maybe Raef for Devin Harris and a cap filler.

Is that enough to get harris though? Maybe we have to include outlaw instead of webster?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

grepgav said:


> I would be happier about the Lee trade if that meant we package Frye + other stuff to net Devin Harris
> 
> That would clear up the potential "logjam" and give us out PG


I would say that's very possible. If we secure Lee, I'd say that Frye is as good as gone. Frye and LMA are too similar. I'm wondering if Frye, Outlaw, and the 27th would be enough to get Harris. 

Harris, Blake, Sergio
Roy, Rudy
Webster, McRoberts 
Aldridge, Lee
Oden, Przybilla


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

The NJ talk has to relate to their pick right? Does anyone really believe they will trade Harris?

The only way I can see that is if it is:

Portland Trades:
Outlaw
Rudy
Jack
#13
Raef

NJ Trades:
Harris
Jefferson

Otherwise I'm thinking it is #13+Webster for #10


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

Devin Harris = Stud. 

We get him and this team is virtually set. We don't have to give up Rudy either.

You do what you need to and get #5 from Memphis or #8 from Milwaukie. Package that with what you need to NJ and get it done!

Damn. I couldn't be more excited right now.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I think Portland fans need to let go of Devin Harris.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I don't want Lee, not for 13 and Jack. Lee deserves starters minutes, just like Frye..He is simply too good to be a backup.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

NateBishop3 said:


> I would say that's very possible. If we secure Lee, I'd say that Frye is as good as gone. Frye and LMA are too similar. I'm wondering if Frye, Outlaw, and the 27th would be enough to get Harris.
> 
> Harris, Blake, Sergio
> Roy, Rudy
> ...


That's a pretty sick line-up!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Schilly said:


> I think Portland fans need to let go of Devin Harris.


We would but we keep having him dangled in front of us by guys like Jason Quick.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

my guess is that we are desperately trying to get a PF via a trade that can play backup to LMA since Frye is most likely gone to NJ in a trade involving the pick or harris.

Although, i think Harris is more important to get than Lee, so if it came down to trading the pick for either lee or Harris, i take Harris without hesitation and worry about LMA's backup PF later.

#13, #27, 2nd rounders, Webster, Jack, Channing for Harris and Filler? Maybe that would let NJ bite?


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I don't think there is anyway NJ would trade for anything we have except our top 3. We are not going to get Harris. If we made the D.Lee trade I don't think there really is any veteran PG's we could get in trade. Maybe Barbosa and he really isn't a good fit or PG IMO.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

MAS RipCity said:


> I don't want Lee, not for 13 and Jack. Lee deserves starters minutes, just like Frye..He is simply too good to be a backup.


I don't see it. Lee is a garbage man extrodinaire. He is worth 20-25 minutes per game, max. If Frye is moved - Lee is a perfect backup PF. But, my gut feeling is that Frye is the most likely to be extended of the Frye/Jack/Webster group and Quick implied that if the deal happens, there will be a logjam of bigs.

So, based on this - I suspect it is Lee for the 13 and Jack or Sergio. If it is Sergio - it is a no brainer, IMHO. If it is Jack that we need to let go - it is still an OK deal - but no longer a no brainer, imho.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> I don't want Lee, not for 13 and Jack. Lee deserves starters minutes, just like Frye..He is simply too good to be a backup.


There's something a bit messed up about this opinion.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

Schilly said:


> I think Portland fans need to let go of Devin Harris.


I will not.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Five5even said:


> my guess is that we are desperately trying to get a PF via a trade that can play backup to LMA since Frye is most likely gone to NJ in a trade involving the pick or harris.
> 
> Although, i think Harris is more important to get than Lee, so if it came down to trading the pick for either lee or Harris, i take Harris without hesitation and worry about LMA's backup PF later.
> 
> #13, #27, 2nd rounders, Webster, Jack, Channing for Harris and Filler? Maybe that would let NJ bite?


Also, having Outlaw being able to play some PF (even though it's been said he'll mainly play SF) makes that a little less damaging in terms of having someone to backup LMA.

What I find funny and a little sad is the idea of Frye potentially going back to New York. They're probably going to improve in the next couple of years, but it's still going back to a crappy organization and being traded from the most promising young team in basketball.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

andalusian said:


> I don't see it. Lee is a garbage man extrodinaire. He is worth 20-25 minutes per game, max. If Frye is moved - Lee is a perfect backup PF. But, my gut feeling is that Frye is the most likely to be extended of the Frye/Jack/Webster group and Quick implied that if the deal happens, there will be a logjam of bigs.
> 
> So, based on this - I suspect it is Lee for the 13 and Jack or Sergio. If it is Sergio - it is a no brainer, IMHO. If it is Jack that we need to let go - it is still an OK deal - but no longer a no brainer, imho.


I agree. Lee isn't an All-Star by an means. He's just a solid player.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

NateBishop3 said:


> I would say that's very possible. If we secure Lee, I'd say that Frye is as good as gone. Frye and LMA are too similar. I'm wondering if Frye, Outlaw, and the 27th would be enough to get Harris.
> 
> Harris, Blake, Sergio
> Roy, Rudy
> ...



i like frye a lot but if we can get that done i would be :dancingpadlock::dancingpadlock:eace:eace::clap::clap::smoothcriminal::smoothcriminal::smoothcriminal::smoothcriminal::smoothcriminal:
all night long at work...

bring over kopenen plus one of our 33 or 35


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

On the bright side...NJ could actually be willing to let go of Devin Harris if they get Jack or Sergio in return as well as the #13 pick because they can use their 2 picks in the lotto on a PG or two...

Jack/Augustin, Carter, Jefferson, Frye, C is not a bad lineup for NJ. Especially if they could manage to get Webster or outlaw in the deal too.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Five5even said:


> and worry about LMA's backup PF later.




we have a backup PF. the one in your AV! (playing with joel).


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

crowTrobot said:


> we have a backup PF. the one in your AV! (playing with joel).


Im pretty sure Greg Oden is listed as a Center...

and my whole thought process hinges on the idea that we trade Frye to New Jersey in a Deal for Harris.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Five5even said:


> Im pretty sure Greg Oden is listed as a Center...


so was duncan when he came out of college :biggrin:


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

crowTrobot said:


> so was duncan when he came out of college :biggrin:


...wow ok i sure hope you are kidding. I can see an Oden, Przybilla BIG lineup when we are up 20 and wants some defense but...not as a backup....


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Five5even said:


> ...wow ok i sure hope you are kidding. I can see an Oden, Przybilla BIG lineup when we are up 20 and wants some defense but...not as a backup....




not backing up LA, just possibly sliding from C to PF for a few minutes when LA sits.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

McBob can back up Aldridge. If not, we can use Raef!


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

B-Roy said:


> McBob can back up Aldridge. If not, we can use Raef!


Nope, it really means that we're bringing over MIA-man Joel Freeland.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

What I like about the Lee trade is it's proof IMO that Portland would be making another deal for an All-Star caliber 1 or 3. They wouldn't disrupt chemistry unless it was for a very good player.

Get me Devin Harris!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

There's no way were giving up Rudy. We spent all that time going over to see him, having Paul Allen even go as far as lobbying his dad in order to get him over just to trade him? Doesn't make sense and isn't going to happen. The guy is a top prospect in his own right. 

Devin Harris is a great prospect but:

1. New Jersey won't let him go.

2. There are other great point guard options out there where we wouldn't have to give up on Rudy without him ever playing a game with the Blazers.

3. Why lobby a player to come over just to trade that player before he ever plays an NBA game with us.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm guessing the NY trade would be Lee for SERGIO + our pick. Can you imagine D'Antoni going from having Nash as his PG to having Jarrett? Not a happy camper. But Sergio, he could use, and Sergio would LOVE playing for D'Antoni.

Re: Lee. Did anyone see the rumor that was coming out of NY that NY would trade Lee to Memphis for the #5!? THAT'S what they think Lee is worth. (So why would they trade him? Supposedly D'Antoni wants big men who can shoot.)

But then again: why would we want Lee? He has no game away from the bucket and I think Oden will be the guy dunking everything.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Reep said:


> Why would NJ trade their only true point guard, and most promising young player for a handfull of pieces, none of which can play the point? All this while keeping their "bad" contracts?


With two draft picks, they could address point guard. New Jersey (and, really, all teams without a lot of clearly established players) needs talent, not specific position players. And Portland could take back bad contracts, using laFrentz. I wasn't providing the exact trade, just the principle "positive assets." If Portland needs to add LaFrentz and take back a bad contract, that could be done.



zagsfan20 said:


> 3. Why lobby a player to come over just to trade that player before he ever plays an NBA game with us.


Because he's valuable as a trade asset, just as he's valuable as a Portland player. Portland would lobby him to enter the NBA regardless of whether they planned to trade him or not...he does them no good playing in Europe.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Because he's valuable as a trade asset, just as he's valuable as a Portland player. Portland would lobby him to enter the NBA regardless of whether they planned to trade him or not...he does them no good playing in Europe.[/QUOTE]

Hah, extremely doubtful they go to those extremes.


----------



## taterz (Sep 14, 2007)

Schilly said:


> I think Portland fans need to let go of Devin Harris.


Totally, I mean we would just have to trade him when we get Chris Paul in FA the following year right?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Hah, extremely doubtful they go to those extremes.


What "extremes" did they go to? Going to Europe and talking to him as they scouted other players?

Maybe I missed a story or something about how much effort they've spent into getting Rudy to come to the NBA, but people for at least a year have pretty much known he was going to take one more year in Europe before coming to the NBA.

It's not like we convinced the Soviets to let Sabonis come over.

Ed O.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

Ed O said:


> It's not like we convinced the Soviets to let Sabonis come over.


The rumors were that CSKA offered Rudy $20m for 4 years, so it is a little bit like that!


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Minstrel said:


> Because he's valuable as a trade asset, just as he's valuable as a Portland player. Portland would lobby him to enter the NBA regardless of whether they planned to trade him or not...he does them no good playing in Europe.


The problem with that theory is we can't trade Rudy until we sign Rudy. All we can trade right now is his rights. And, if we trade him to a crap team he doesn't want to play for, there is no guarantee he will sign with them. He might just decide to stay in Europe and collect a much bigger paycheck.

So, until he signs an NBA contract, his trade value is much lower than his talent level. It makes no sense to trade him when his trade value is low. If the plan is to trade him, you need get him to sign a contract first to get maximum value in return.

BNM


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Ed O said:


> What "extremes" did they go to? Going to Europe and talking to him as they scouted other players?
> 
> Maybe I missed a story or something about how much effort they've spent into getting Rudy to come to the NBA, but people for at least a year have pretty much known he was going to take one more year in Europe before coming to the NBA.
> 
> ...


Paul Allen going to Spain and talking to his parents? Reports that the Blazers said they'd give him a significant role if he came over. 

This all despite being able to make much more money by staying in Spain.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

man im sorry but frye and webster for barbosa is a good deal, and then jack and #13 for lee...

blake/barbosa
roy/rudy
outlaw/jones
lma/lee
oden/pryz

is a monster of a team.

not to mention 2nd rounders/still having raef/segio/koponen/#27/etc. to fool with.

id pull both triggers.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

What's David Lee's contract situation? My feeling is he'd be a bit overpriced as a backup PF. Maybe getting him means Prz is being traded... don't the Nets need a center?
Deal 1
Sergio + #13 to NY for David Lee
Deal 2
Prz, Outlaw, Webster, rights to Freeland and Koponen, #27, Paul Allen's $$$, Jack, Frye, whoever the hell else they want
to NJ for Harris, Hassel, Keith Van Horn

Sadly, I just don't see why NJ would give up Harris.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

Lee is still on his rookie contract.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

drexlersdad said:


> man im sorry but frye and webster for barbosa is a good deal, and then jack and #13 for lee...
> 
> blake/barbosa
> roy/rudy
> ...


I would definitely be happy if our roster looked like that but I really think we're getting Augustin in place of Barbosa. But if we added Barbosa, Lee, Oden and Rudy into this mix while trading away some of our pieces... wow..


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Boob-No-More said:


> The problem with that theory is we can't trade Rudy until we sign Rudy. All we can trade right now is his rights. And, if we trade him to a crap team he doesn't want to play for, there is no guarantee he will sign with them. He might just decide to stay in Europe and collect a much bigger paycheck.
> 
> So, until he signs an NBA contract, his trade value is much lower than his talent level. It makes no sense to trade him when his trade value is low. If the plan is to trade him, you need get him to sign a contract first to get maximum value in return.


Yes, definitely a good point. It does make it difficult, since the draft picks will already have been used by that point. Too bad the NBA doesn't allow for trading "future considerations" which are already agreed upon but unannounced, as in baseball.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

After hearing that about Sergio (skipping summer league and pouting) all I can say to him is, suck my nuts.


----------



## Dessakill (Jun 24, 2007)

I like Lee A TON and think he'd be so perfect helping Pryz rebound off the bench, but he should be getting at least 30 mins a night, does this team have the space?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

nikolokolus said:


> After hearing that about Sergio (skipping summer league and pouting) all I can say to him is, suck my nuts.


This is great. I can't say *** that rhymes with class, but this cat can say "suck my nuts" I love it! I'm going to start using that! SUCK MY NUTS SUCK MY NUTS SUCK MY NUTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> This is great. I can't say *** that rhymes with class, but this cat can say "suck my nuts" I love it! I'm going to start using that! SUCK MY NUTS SUCK MY NUTS SUCK MY NUTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:ttiwwp:


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> This is great. I can't say *** that rhymes with class, but this cat can say "suck my nuts" I love it! I'm going to start using that! SUCK MY NUTS SUCK MY NUTS SUCK MY NUTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The upside is that if the filter would have put 4 asterisks in place of my comment it still works.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

nikolokolus said:


> The upside is that if the filter would have put 4 asterisks in place of my comment it still works.


SUCK MY NUTS!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

#10 said:


> Deal 1
> Sergio + #13 to NY for David Lee
> Deal 2
> Prz, Outlaw, Webster, rights to Freeland and Koponen, #27, Paul Allen's $$$, Jack, Frye, whoever the hell else they want
> to NJ for Harris, Hassel, Keith Van Horn


That's just crazy talk.

Talk about gutting a team for role players.

Jack=Harris, Frye=Hassel, and Raef=Van Horn. Even trade and we get no better.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> That's just crazy talk.
> 
> Jack=Harris


Are you serious? I have been accused of missing jokes on occasion; is this one of those?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

nikolokolus said:


> The upside is that if the filter would have put 4 asterisks in place of my comment it still works.


Really?

**** my nuts.

Doesn't work that well. Maybe on special occasions.

barfo


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Jack equals Harris? haha..
That reminds me of the threads started by Eric about the whole Jack vs. Harris debate that in the end he was joking about..


----------



## Dessakill (Jun 24, 2007)

WHOAAAAAAAAAAA.

Did I just see Devin Harris (of whom was traded for JASON KIDD) in the same sentence with Jarrett Jack?

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

nuts.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Jarret Jack sucks Devin Harris' nuts


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

nikolokolus said:


> Jarret Jack sucks Devin Harris' nuts



Wow, and Harris is okay with this? :thinking2: 

Well, it's about time someone besides Amaechi came out of the closet. :cheer:


----------

